# 2013 ride on original Burlington Zepher



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This beautiful silver side train fan trip is on it's original route from
Chicago to Quincy Illinois. They even had the dining
car serving meals.

The power is an EMD E5, magnificent in it's silver side
dress. It's the last E5 till running.

Guys, if you've never ridden a grande train, you can
get a taste of it with this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoYrCZ_orYs#t=97.274829

And by the way, note that the trains music
system had nostalgia for the passenger.

Enjoy

Don


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

What a beautiful train! Thanks. I’m surprised there weren’t more line side photographers. When I rode behind NKP 765 last summer, there was a crowd at every crossing and town.


----------

